# A possible change of plans, what do you think?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,
So most of you know that we are hoping to add a LaMancha doeling to the herd in the spring of 2012. So the breeder that I have a LaMancha reservation on also has some gorgeous Alpines and I'm thinking of switching my reservation to an Alpine. So what do you think? My mom says "Alpines are too big, the LaManchas are so much smaller and more docile" but I don't think that is true. Alpines are a super sweet, docile breed right? Are LaManchas more laid back? I just really like Alpines and are kinda wanting to switch. Here is a pic of the Alpine doe I am in love with and here is the LaMancha I have a reservation on. So what do you think I should do? 
Thanks!


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

I would stick with the Lamanchas you have some great reservations. I have owned both Lamanchas and Alpines an I stuck with the Lamanchas. The alpines were a little more aggressive and the alpine show world is really competitive open.

Hope it Helps! :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill be honest, I voted lamancha because I love the one I have so much


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have never owned a Lamancha so I have no comment except I can't get past their looks..It's just not appealing to me sorry. Alpines are docile quiet and mine are all big sweet hearts.They love attention.Aggression is just among themselves but that's with any goat in my opinion.Good luck whatever you choose


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you seen full grown lamanchas? they are NOT small by any means! maybe not as big as Saanens but I would put Alpines and Lamanchas in the same size category


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys :hug: I still don't know what to do! :GAAH:



StaceyRoop said:


> have you seen full grown lamanchas? they are NOT small by any means! maybe not as big as Saanens but I would put Alpines and Lamanchas in the same size category


Yes I have seen many full grown LaManchas. I do think they are a tad smaller than Alpines, maybe like an inch or so. But not by much.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So write a list of all the good traits you like about Lamanchas and then one for Alpines...you'll get your answer :wink:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Holy Mackerel, I want that buck!!! :shocked: :drool:  

I've had both Alpines and "La Munchies" (hehe, couldn't resist) and I love 'em pretty equally. I think the La Manchas do tend to be more laid back, but the alpines often have more flash. I think the Alpines tend to stand slightly taller, but they're pretty much the same size. Both are huge after you've raised Nigerians for awhile. :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Your mom is right for the most part. My Alpine does are HUGE. I have a LaMancha doe that is "regular size" (not small in any way) and she is still smaller than the alpines.
I really like the LaMnachas better and if I were you I would keep with the LaMancha reservation.
They are much more docile and at the same time they have this herd queen thing. No other doe follows me around and jumps fences to see me like my LaMancha doe...I could NEVER sell her. Plus their "ears" are just so cool right? Also yes the Alpines stand taller. Believe it or not my Alpine does appear to be 2-3 inches taller than my other does. Another thing (may be different for other goat/blood lines) but the alpines eat about the same as the LaMancha and have no problem keeping weight on (easy keepers).


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't have either breed so Im no help in choosing. The way I see it, Spring is a few months away so why not save up and get both  That's the goat addict in me talking :wink: But if it were me, that's what I would try to do.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

HI Riley!

I'm with Stacie 1205 -- why not save up for both? onder: 

I love the Rancho-Snowfall animals -- would LOVE to get one of their Saanens!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I vote Alpine. They, to me, are more beautiful in appearence. They have an elegant, classy look to them. I think Saanens do to. Alpines are also the only breed with upright ears that offers all colors and combinations of colors. They are hardy and adaptable goats that will thrive in any climate while maintaining good health and excellent production. So yeah I vote for Alpine.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would have to go with Alpines. For me, I would have a hard time tattooing a kid in its tail...lol I like doing the ears a lot better. Alpines are fairly tall, but all full sized dairy goats should be at least 30" tall. I've seen some pretty big LaMancha's before too, they seem to be a little stockier than some Alpines, so maybe that's why they appear shorter. It really depends on what you want to do. In my area there are lots of LaManchas at the shows and also lots of Alpines (sometimes less Alpines than LaManchas).


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Stacie1205 said:


> I don't have either breed so Im no help in choosing. The way I see it, Spring is a few months away so why not save up and get both  That's the goat addict in me talking :wink: But if it were me, that's what I would try to do.


I have $500.00 saved up from kid selling money and that's it  Both the Alpine and LaMancha kid are $500.00 a piece, so unfortunately that is not an option.  And my mom does not even want one, let alone two! :roll:



ptgoats45 said:


> I would have to go with Alpines. For me, I would have a hard time tattooing a kid in its tail
> 
> 
> > I know!!!! Yikes!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Also another thing-How do you plan to breed this doe when it comes time?
Because if you have more quality alpine sire services around it may be better to go with alpine. I bought a LaMancha doe and come to find out I spent 2 months searching for a buck, as they are rare here. I finally found one that was like 15 miles from me (all others were 1-2 hours away) who came out for $40 and was a very quality buck.
Or maybe you are wanting mini-Lamanchas/alpines?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Boy, that would be a hard choice. I love my alpines but I also love the lamanchas. I do agree with a couple points made by the others. Totally agree with SkyesRanch. Also what jesse-goats said. I raise alpines and do agree that on average the lamanchas are more docile....... But I think that bloodlines plays a big part in that too. I have 2 reg. alpine doelings that have the same sire but different dams and they are as different as night and day. One is bossy and the other is so mellow and quiet that you hardly know that she is there. My buckling is also very sweet and mellow and sooooo quiet even in the rut. They all go back to Redwood Hill lines which I admire and my breeder said that all her goats are pretty mellow and she tries to breed for that. I love the lamancha too but they are not very popular in my area so I wouldn't have a market for the excess stock otherwise I would probably raise them too but I would still have my alpines.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Another thing to consider is which breed will be most marketable in your area. I can't give ya any advice on what to choose...both would be excellent choices. :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm biased but I love Alpines. I think La Manchas are technically bigger than Alpines, at least body wise. Both are really sweet, and you'll be in love either way. Usually I'd say stick to your original choice, but I love Alpines, so I'd say switch. But . . . yeah. Haha. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have neither also, but the point about the tattooing did reach me. I wonder if a tail web tattoo would be easier to read? Harder? The ADGA web page has milk data by breed if you care about the milk. I think Lamanchas have slightly richer milk.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Another thing to consider is which breed will be most marketable in your area. I can't give ya any advice on what to choose...both would be excellent choices. :thumb:


Well there are not many LaMancha breeders around here and most people that are getting into goats would not choose them because of the ear thing. I thought they were freaky looking too when I first layed eyes on them. I think Alpines will sell better. What breed produces more milk or is it pretty equal? I really don't care about the taste of the milk as we don't drink it, I just want it for the bottle kids and my mom wants to make soap and maybe cheese. Witch breed do you think would get along better with the Nigerians? I know all goats are different, but on average what breed is more mellow? Do any of you guys keep Alpines or LaManchas with Nigerians?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> Also another thing-How do you plan to breed this doe when it comes time?
> Because if you have more quality alpine sire services around it may be better to go with alpine. I bought a LaMancha doe and come to find out I spent 2 months searching for a buck, as they are rare here. I finally found one that was like 15 miles from me (all others were 1-2 hours away) who came out for $40 and was a very quality buck.
> Or maybe you are wanting mini-Lamanchas/alpines?


The people with the Alpine and LaMancha does offer buck service and will also AI your does for a small fee. So that's what we will do  Maybe we will buy a buck at some point, but for the time being we will take the doe up there and breed/AI her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going to go with the Alpine :leap: I checked the reservation list for the doe I listed on the first page and she already has two doeling reservations  I'm trying everything in my power to get enough money to buy something out of this beauty! Oh my!

SGCH Harmody ES Con Bria 7*M 92 EEEE 
2011 ADGA National CH SR Doe  :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope you get your girl. This doe is fabulous. I love Redwood Hill goats and I love this color. Great apprasial too. And a Natl. Ch to boot....... You can't get much better than that. I really think you will be happy with the alpines.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How tall do they stand at the withers? The breeder with Con Bria also has some other does I really like since I really can't afford anything out of Bria. Here are the other does I'm interested in reserving a kid out of. Our PC has a really bad virus right now and it will not allow me to post pics so here are the links to the other does  http://harmodyalpines.com/srdoes.html So the girls that I like here are GCH Pearl Valley SDHB Nivasha 8*M (3rd doe down), Star's Hollow Savannah, and CH Harmody R Bria's Aria 8*M (daughter from Con Bria). I also like these girls, the JR doe is Rancho-Snowfall RSL Bellini http://ranchosnowfall.com/JrAlpineDoes.htm and the SR doe is GCH Sand Dance WRS Day Dream 8*M http://ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm (2nd doe down)
So many choices, :chin: what doe do you guys like best?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> How tall do they stand at the withers?


Not sure how it is with most alpines. My Abigail is a tall one. She is about half way in-between my hips and knees...not sure what that is in inches, I am 5' 10".

I am dealing with some big girls. I do know that my saanen/alpine doe was about 3 inches shorter than Abigail and they are both full grown. So that is kinda a size comparison. Even my LaMancha doe, which has good length and height (also good width...but is really preg), is still a couple inches shorter.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Also I might add that these alpines seem to think they are puppies or something.
Or at least the ones I see around here. They are Huge and weigh around 140 pound or something and always seem to have a lot of energy...running and bouncing all around. I heard from the breeder "watch out those fat tanks will run you over". I am trying to train them so they don't jump up on me when I have treats...they have no idea how much theirs hooves hurt nor how much they weigh. So some may be a bit harder to handle..of course a bottle baby would be different.

I think you will really like the Alpines. They are a lot of fun and they come in so many different colors. My Lamancha seems laid back while the others are quite active.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jesse :thumbup: How much do they eat when they are milking?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

2-4 pounds of grain per goat per day depending on lactation.
I usually just feed 2 pounds.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Riley! Bria is GORGEOUS! I hope you'll consider saving up for a doeling out of her -- I know you want to grow your herd and really have top quality animals and Bria's definitely top quality! Dont you think her kids will pay off Bria's price in just a few years? Maybe your parents will help out? (when's your birthday :wink: )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes Bria is a beautiful gal, but her kids are $1000.00 each and I only have $500.00. That's kinda a lot to ask from Mom and Dad. Around here we would be lucky to get $300.00 for a doe kid and the wethers have to be slaughtered or given away so it would take a long time for the kid to pay for itself.  They have some other does I LOVE and their kids are cheaper so will have to do that. Maybe I can get a kid out of Bria some day, but not right now


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmm, well this is just my two cents here... I know several people who raise both breeds but one has Pygmies and they have to keep them seperated because the Alpine and the Alpine cross will just bully them.

On the other hand, I know several people who have Lamanchas and minis together with no problems.

I had a 50% Alpine wether... He was such a bully! My pygmies were scared of him and boy did he know it! He would just torture them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our Nigerian does are quite dominate. The kid will be bottle fed and we will pick it up at around a month old and it will come in here as such a young age and get beat up and put in its place. I'm hoping that will be enough and it will not be mean when it gets older. We have a doe that got pushed around so much and even though she is a big girl now she is still scared tp death of the others. I'm hoping the Alpine will be the same way.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

RowdyKidz said:


> Hmmm, well this is just my two cents here... I know several people who raise both breeds but one has Pygmies and they have to keep them seperated because the Alpine and the Alpine cross will just bully them.
> 
> On the other hand, I know several people who have Lamanchas and minis together with no problems.
> 
> I had a 50% Alpine wether... He was such a bully! My pygmies were scared of him and boy did he know it! He would just torture them!


I have an Alpine with NDs. They deal fine with her. I separate them at feeding time, but thats just to be in more control of their diets.

Its funny, I had a ND wether born before an alpine wether, and even though the ND was almost 2 weeks, the alpine was bigger at birth. Didn't daunt the little boy at all. He was so shocked to see that there were other boys in the world!! He made the cutest little battle cry.


----------

